# Oil Light problem



## wolfspiritky (Nov 26, 2008)

I just replaced the engine in my 92 VR6 Corrado, finally finished straightening everything out and went to take it for a test drive. By the time I get to second gear the oil light starts flashing and beeping. When I shut the car off and start it back up the light is off, but comes back on when I drive it. What is the problem?


----------



## wolfspiritky (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Oil Light problem (wolfspiritky)*

_Modified by wolfspiritky at 5:05 AM 9-29-2009_


----------



## wolfspiritky (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Oil Light problem (wolfspiritky)*

i really need some help so I can get my car back on the road


----------

